# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Dokumentari "Kodi i Shqipes" xhiruar në Londër

## Shijaksi-London

Kam kenaqesine qe t'ju njoftoj se te djelen 24 Shtator 2006 ora 20:05 
Tirana  Time, 19:05 UK Time,  ne TopChannel do te transmetohet dokumentari i 
pergatitur ne Londer per femite shqiptare qe kane lindur ne Angli dhe 
problemet qe ata ndeshen ne mesimin e gjuhes shqipe.

----------

